# للبيع محل مميز ببورتو فؤاد على كورنيش النيل



## محمدعراقي (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 122111
للبيع محل مساحته 70 م مميز ببورتو فؤاد على كورنيش النيل بحلوان 
	المطلوب 6000 جنيه للمتر
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

